# Save the bros



## Joliver (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 19, 2015)

This commercial makes me want to buy up all this bro juice so bros go the way of the dinosaur....


----------



## Joliver (Feb 19, 2015)

I strongly suspect that due to my love of shakes, my body is half arsenic.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

any chance we can get the part where the old lady says "hell pound the shit out of it" looped?  6 or 7 times should be enough.  Kind of sexy.

Id ask PFM to do it but he would kill me.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 19, 2015)

Very touching. Time for a shake.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 20, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> any chance we can get the part where the old lady says "hell pound the shit out of it" looped?  6 or 7 times should be enough.  Kind of sexy.
> 
> Id ask PFM to do it but he would kill me.



I'm so glad I wasn't the only one who caught that twinkle in her eye as she said that...


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 20, 2015)

Post of the year.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2015)

That settles it. Joliver is our newest asset to the board.

We owe you a massive debt of gratitude joliver. You have saved countless Bros with your courageous message.


----------



## schultz1 (Feb 20, 2015)

That makes me want chocolate milk  for some reason


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 20, 2015)

schultz1 said:


> That makes me want chocolate milk  for some reason



I'm here for you.....


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd like to pound the shit out of her


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 20, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> any chance we can get the part where the old lady says "hell pound the shit out of it" looped?  6 or 7 times should be enough.  Kind of sexy.



Better round it up to 10


----------



## stonetag (Feb 20, 2015)

I got to admit, I got a little misty.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 20, 2015)

I've got some organic bro fuel for her.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 20, 2015)

What a great cause ..... Thanks for bringing it to our attention....... Wipes tear away...sniff


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 6, 2015)

Bro milk ha!


----------

